# Cruciate ligament injury in 9 week old



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi there,
Our family has very recently grown with the addition of a gorgeous little companion to our 2-year old bitch. We have had him just over a week and all was going well barring the usual potty training, etc that we all went through with our new puppies. Last night, however, he made to jump onto our sofa, didn't make it, and landed badly. We knew immediately he had injured himself as he was very sore and just wanted to lie down. I brought him to the vet this morning and he has a torn cruciate in one of his back legs. I searched the forum and internet and found lots of information on this problem, but all relating to more mature dogs. Has anyone experienced this with a pup this young? How will he cope with this injury? Any remote chance it will heal without having to undergo surgery in later life? Will he be able to do all the activities I was hoping he could cdo with his big sister when mature, mainly trail biking, but I was hoping to get into agility too. The vet advised a "wait and see" approach, and has prescribed anti-inflammatorys for the next few days. I feel so bad for the poor little guy. Trying hard to limit the crazy play he had been enjoying with our other dog which itself is also difficult! 

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor little guy . 

I don't have any help to offer, but I hope he has a full recovery. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor baby.
I don't know the answers to your questions. That is very young to have that type of injury. Did your vet refer you to a orthopedic specialist?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Highly unlikely it is a complete tare and as there is no osteoarthritis present it will heal very well. Just needs a little R&R and TLC. That means on leash and not too much walking for a while. 

We have many dogs around us, almost every house is a dog house ;D From young dogs to old dogs needing dental surgery and arthritis rehab in the swimming pool. Swimming seems to be a good exercise that doesn't put too much stress on the knees.. 

As prevention one may consider not having an overweight dog as an adult. Also please consider neutering late as opposed to six months (something your vet may not agree with) there is ample evidence on this forum to support delaying the operation. 

Our breeder's vet has his own ideas and not necessarily to be followed by main stream vets. He recommended supplementing a healthy dog's diet with multivitamins for dogs and twice a week Ester C - 500 mg. In his opinion Ester C helps in cartilage repair.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

DATA THE DOMINATOR ;D IS CORRECT FOR TRAINING SWIMMING'
START SLOW 

I STRONGLY PLEE QUNOL brand 

LIQUID CoQ10 100 mgs per cap full daily

Krill oils 200 mgs 1 soft gell

Chondroitin, msm, glucosamine in combination 1 pill

Cal, Mag zinc 1 pill

Alpha Lipoic acid 1 cap

and probioitics for the gut 1 cap

digestives enzymes would help as well 1 table soon with food

and if your pockets are deeper

acupuncture a gift as well

keep the body inflammation down this risks us all

Need the brands or mgs

feel free


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Pro-biotic bacteria rule...Rudy is right again...

I read some research from Germany and the US (I believe John Hopkins).. detailing the extraordinary contribution pro-biotic bacteria (fed by the spoonful, daily) have on the immune system in curing allergies and in one instance even autism.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Yikes!

I had a ligament tear with running and my PT used low dose therapeutic ultrasound. It just so happens that I was speaking with someone today who had the same/similar treatment with great results, for a pup!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Wishing a speedy recovery to the little guy!! Terrible to see them experiencing an injury at such a young age.


----------

